# ford 460ci v8 engin



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

hi all... upon buying all the cars i've had i always have a new cambelt fiterd except for my mecadies 208 motorhome witch has a chain instead,but what has my new motorhome got?has it a cambelt or is it chain drive? if it is a belt has anyone fitterd it themselves.how oftern should they be changed/. as yet ive not locaterd a manual for this one


----------



## Alan1234 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Wagler

You're going in the right direction if slightly on the wrong track.
Traditional American engines use a timing chain which will generally wear at the same rate as the rest of the engine: pistons, bearings,, etc, But the drive belts which turn the alternator, fan, AC, PS, will wear and should be replaced *before* they fail.

These engines are extremely reliable. My '98 Ford F150 has 135K miles and shows minimal wear, but here's what I'd do if I owned one miles from home so to speak. I'd replace all the fluids, the hoses, water pump, and thermostat. Because these engines produce a lot of heat. And I'd protect the radiator with factory spec coolant, flush first! What will wear will be. Vacuum hoses, and they can cause rough idling and too lean mixture... dangerous to the valves. I'd carry spare break pads, and assorted sizes rubber tube for said vac. Hoses, EGR valve and sets of filters,and sets of (fan) belts, and perhaps a fan clutch.

And never, nerver use anything other than FoMoCo spec products 'cos no matter what anyone tells you the Ford stuff is better, just think about the total reliability of the truck leaving the factory, those parts represent the weakest links in the chain and the've been tested over time. You can get “better” brake pads, but you'll replace the rotors as often as them!! The only parts I'd try to outsmart the munufacturer with would be overload shocks

Every vehicle has a service shedule, few stick to it because the vehicles last so well. But replace the oil often and have the AT serviced. Burnt fluid leads to failure. 

I'd snoop around the net to find a friendly Sateside Ford parts dealer who's web accessible and shipping friendly and start buying bits and pieces so's it'll be second nature when you find yourself in a serious need and a hurry up situation.

Don't be afraid to get under the hood, they're big but they're not scary.

Alan


----------



## 97076 (Dec 30, 2005)

The Ford 460 is a good engine, however some have had problems with broken manifold bolts. I would check them regularly.

Joel


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Morning Joel
Burning the midnite oil there arn't you? Happy New Year to you.
What horror stories have you got for the Chevvy 6.5 turbo diesel, would like to know what to look for before it shows me........

Thanks

keith


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

kands said:


> Morning Joel
> Burning the midnite oil there arn't you? Happy New Year to you.
> What horror stories have you got for the Chevvy 6.5 turbo diesel, would like to know what to look for before it shows me........
> 
> ...


The pistons can sometimes shoot out the bonnet and the timing chain sometimes journeys through the engines and you can get some explosions from the fuel pump if you drive over 10mph. But it is a solid and reliable engine and reminds me very much of Stevesons Rocket although less predictable.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Lol @ Pusser :lol:

http://forums.thedieselstop.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=2517930&Main=2515189

http://www.ssdieselsupply.com/product_4_GM_Chevy_6.5_Turbo_Diesel_Cooling_Upgrade_Kit.html

http://www.campingworld.com/cforum/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/4953921/srt/pa/pging/1/page/2.cfm

Dave


----------



## 97076 (Dec 30, 2005)

Happy New Year!!!!

Keith, 
I don't know anything about the 6.5 diesel. But if I hear anything I'll let you know. I'm not mechanic however I used to own a Ford 460. And if Pusser is correct i'll be able to pick up spare parts along the road for you.  LOL


----------



## terry1956 (May 1, 2005)

*6.5 diesel*

Hi there K, I had a 6.5 diesel lump in a 4x4 a few years ago, It was a AMC engine and the things to watch out for are as follows. Due to the heat the exhaust manifolds have split on a number of engines, the cooling is a bit weak so like the above watch hoses etc and use anti freeze, this helps in keeping the waterways clear from rust etc, I used around 70 % anti freeze in the system, I also fitted an elec fan system with manual override., If its an older cast iron lump watch for head gaskets and thats that, I had a lot of fun but it ate land rover gearboxes so had to go, terry


----------



## 97081 (Dec 31, 2005)

*460 Ford Engine*

The 460 engine has been around for a long time...originally used in ford farm vehicles,,,then in the muscle cars of the 60s....I had one in a Suncruise motor home in the 90s...one problem as noted before is the manifolds...they tend to warp when they get hot....I had changed these to Thorley headers and no more problems there....lots of folks call them "haybaler engines" due to their origin...my biggest problem with mine was the fact it could not pass any gas station without stopping ...LOL..


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies Joel and Terry, I will pretend you didn't say those words Pusser :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You have hurt Rocky's feeling now and the last thing I need is for him to have a tantrum....
Going to take him over to the garage on Tuesday to have the steering sorted out.

Sorry for nicking some of this thread wagler    

Keith


----------

